# If you struggle with ear infections try Zymox!



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

M Y choc. lab, is seven and a half, years old, has had ear yeast infections, for many years, tried so many things from the vets., did the homemade treatment found on here, the vet this timeput her on derma pet, trizultra, keto, seems to help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've order various products through Amazon.com, Entirelypets.com without any problems. I have not ordered from Petmeds.com-can't give you any feed back on them.

I order from Drs. Foster and Smith regularly-I buy my guys HW and Flea prevention through them and many other products. Never had any problems with F&S.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I would trust EntirelyPets.com and Amazon. I have used both and never any problems.
My vet put our Erica on TrizULTRA+KETO for an her ear yeast infection and it cleared up in a couple of days.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I order through both Amazon and Entirely Pets and they are reputable. lately Entirely Pets has messed up shipping orders (two over the past 12 months), but when I call them on it they always make it right. In one case they didn't ship something they said they did on the invoice. In another case they sent the wrong item, and sent the correct one, telling me to keep the wrong item for my trouble. 

If you order directly through EP, make sure you get their monthly coupon code--I'm on their email and they send it directly to me, but it's also somewhere in their website. Right now there is a 15% off offer. 

Also, before ordering directly through EP, check out the same item on Amazon. They are a seller on Amazon as well and many times I find the same product being sold by EP on Amazon a few dollars cheaper plus you get free shipping on amazon under certain conditions. You can get free shipping on EP but need a minimum $85 order. I'm not sure what applies when shipping to Canada since I'm here in the US. 

We used a Zymox spray on Barkley's ears and made it worse! The bottle we had also had a fragrance that disagreed with him I guess....but I"m happy it is working for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dr Foster and Smith is great too!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have ordered from Foster and Smith and trust them completely. I have also ordered-and found great prices-at KV Vet Supply and Revival Health.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If you struggle with frequent ear infections, it would behoove you to have a complete thyroid panel run. If the result is low (low normal is LOW for Goldens) then supplementing the thyroid will eliminate the ear infections (and hot spots, skin issues, and other allergies...) Treat the source of the problem rather than just the symptoms.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You mentioned the Dr upped the thyroid Rx. How much was it before and what is it now? Were the genital yeast issues the skin of the abdomen in the genital area or something else?
Just wondering because my dog was just started on thyroid Rx (hypothyroid). What alerted us was his weight but I had also asked the vet what the darkened skin area was on his lower belly near his genitals and the vet had said it was just pigment. Now I have read that may be a thyroid related skin issue.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> If you struggle with frequent ear infections, it would behoove you to have a complete thyroid panel run. If the result is low (low normal is LOW for Goldens) then supplementing the thyroid will eliminate the ear infections (and hot spots, skin issues, and other allergies...) Treat the source of the problem rather than just the symptoms.


Reread my original post  The vet has increased the thyroid medication - we have not had these issues since before we started thyroid meds 3 years ago and went to a raw diet. Her level was 27 when she was tested.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> You mentioned the Dr upped the thyroid Rx. How much was it before and what is it now? Were the genital yeast issues the skin of the abdomen in the genital area or something else?
> Just wondering because my dog was just started on thyroid Rx (hypothyroid). What alerted us was his weight but I had also asked the vet what the darkened skin area was on his lower belly near his genitals and the vet had said it was just pigment. Now I have read that may be a thyroid related skin issue.


Yes, she has a waxy brown "yeast" all around her genitals. She viciously attacks herself trying to get at the problem "down there". If you took your finger nail or a cotton pad you could wipe some of this waxy stuff off. Its the same in her ears. If you are just dealing with skin pigment, it may or may not be thyroid related. Before Pippa went on meds three years ago her skin pigment was darker all over. This waxy yeast I described above was all over her body too. I could bathe her and it would be back in two days. We also changed to a raw diet which really helped. She's been on 0.2 mg twice a day and has just been increased to 0.3 mg twice per day. We will test her in about a month to see where the levels are at.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Yes, she has a waxy brown "yeast" all around her genitals. She viciously attacks herself trying to get at the problem "down there". If you took your finger nail or a cotton pad you could wipe some of this waxy stuff off. Its the same in her ears. If you are just dealing with skin pigment, it may or may not be thyroid related. Before Pippa went on meds three years ago her skin pigment was darker all over. This waxy yeast I described above was all over her body too. I could bathe her and it would be back in two days. We also changed to a raw diet which really helped. She's been on 0.2 mg twice a day and has just been increased to 0.3 mg twice per day. We will test her in about a month to see where the levels are at.


That is a very, very low dose of thyroid. Most Goldens are on at least .5, most on .8, twice a day.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> That is a very, very low dose of thyroid. Most Goldens are on at least .5, most on .8, twice a day.


I know - the vet that put her on that low dose didn't think she should be on it at all. I insisted we try given all her symptoms (3 yrs ago), brought him print outs of Jean Dodds info saying Goldens should be in the higher range, etc. He finally agreed to try it and she's been on that 0.2 x 2 since. Her full thyroid panel showed high-low or low end of normal for each measured item yet this vet figured since it was still on the scale given by the lab she was ok. The difference I saw in her within 3 days of the meds convinced me I was right. We have stopped going to that clinic and see the holistic vet now - she is the one increasing the dose. I really like this vet and she comes to the house. She explains everything thoroughly and takes the extra time. Pippa has never had a more thorough exam. She works at the region's animal emergency clinic on evenings and weekends so I know she's capable and can trust her as she is a well rounded vet.


----------

